# Sallinen's legacy



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

I am hearing the Sixth Symphony [only 6:11 in] and it already feels like a good work. I like it already which is rare because I hate almost everything I listen the first time.

For me then, Sallinen looks promising.

What is the critical view of Sallinen? A Finnish legend like Rautavaara? A mediocre composer? Is he popular among the so-called "modernists"? Is his music really experimental? The Sixth sounds comfortably post-Sibelian.

Have you heard his music? Do you think he's worth anything?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Are we talking Esa-Pekka Salonen? He is one of my big heros  oops, guess not. Didn't listen to Sallinen but I share the birthday with him!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Everything I've heard from him (including his symphonies) has been interesting. For me, he is one of the most rewarding living composers.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Everything I've heard from him (including his symphonies) has been interesting. For me, he is one of the most rewarding living composers.


If you're musically literate, could you tell me why is his language considered most personal? (Or so I read once.) I find it very Sibelian. Or at least from what little (18 minutes) I have heard of it.

Is he on equal footing as Sibelius and Rautavaara?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Herrenvolk said:


> If you're musically literate....


Unfortunately, I'm not. I just enjoy listening to whatever I consider good music.

For me, he is in the same ballpark as Rautavaara, and below Sibelius. But very good. Certainly not a Sibelius clone, but not very modern either. Aho (whom I also like very much) is more modern than Rautavaara and Sallinen.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not. I just enjoy listening to whatever I consider good music.
> 
> For me, he is in the same ballpark as Rautavaara, and below Sibelius. But very good. Certainly not a Sibelius clone, but not very modern either. Aho (whom I also like very much) is more modern than Rautavaara and Sallinen.


Yes, Aho is more modern but not as extreme as Penderecki can be sometimes [Cello Concertos for examples].

So what are your current favorite Finnish contemporary composers?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I recently listened to the 6th Symphony and posted about it in the current listening thread. I found it a very exciting roller coaster ride with amazing orchestration. Is it profound music to be ranked with Sibelius? Only time will tell - and I would be the wrong person to ask as I also listen to Motörhead.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Herrenvolk said:


> So what are your current favorite Finnish contemporary composers?


The living: the ones mentioned and Saariaho. Salonen and Segerstam did not impress me in what I've heard. 
The relatively recently deceased: Rautavaara and Englund.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

What is it anyway with Finland suddenly producing half of the planet's classical musicians and composers...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

brianvds said:


> What is it anyway with Finland suddenly producing half of the planet's classical musicians and composers...


At the cost of only one Rio medal


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Herrenvolk said:


> What is the critical view of Sallinen? A Finnish legend like Rautavaara? A mediocre composer? Is he popular among the so-called "modernists"?


Well, _I_ like his music, so I assume he's a mediocre composer who's not liked by the modernists.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't really care about critical opinion, or how he supposedly stacks up to other Finns. I have the orchestral set on CPO, and there's some good music on it.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Herrenvolk said:


> Yes, Aho is more modern but not as extreme as Penderecki can be sometimes [Cello Concertos for examples].
> 
> So what are your current favorite Finnish contemporary composers?


If you're looking for more "extreme" Finnish composers, beside Saariaho, make sure you've checked out Magnus Lindberg.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

I love his music, and I'm as "modern" as they come! :lol:

I actually like his work more than Rautavaara's--it's less... homogenous. Great as Rautavaara was, he could repeat himself sometimes.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> At the cost of only one Rio medal


Could be they are more into the winter sports.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Could be they are more into the winter sports.


True. But I'd really like to see our country do a little better in the summer sports too - I've always found them more interesting. Not that I'd care that much about sports anyway. 

As for Sallinen, I'm totally unfamiliar with his work but I've got so many friends who rave on and on about his music that I think I have to investigate his oeuvre at some point. Alas, If only I had the time to listen to _everything..._


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

brianvds said:


> What is it anyway with Finland suddenly producing half of the planet's classical musicians and composers...


In my personal opinion, it's the training system and all the money we put into it. Or used to be, at least, I don't know what happens in the future.

There are also some key figures, like Joonas Kokkonen, who was not only a great composer (Aulis Sallinen was his student), but was very active in the public life and education.

I think the wave of finnish musicians is a fruit of this policy, which started in the 50's.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> In my personal opinion, it's the training system and all the money we put into it. Or used to be, at least, I don't know what happens in the future.
> 
> There are also some key figures, like Joonas Kokkonen, who was not only a great composer (Aulis Sallinen was his student), but was very active in the public life and education.
> 
> I think the wave of finnish musicians is a fruit of this policy, which started in the 50's.


A blessing to us all. Whatever the cause I am grateful for it.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Lenny said:


> In my personal opinion, it's the training system and all the money we put into it. Or used to be, at least, I don't know what happens in the future.
> 
> There are also some key figures, like Joonas Kokkonen, who was not only a great composer (Aulis Sallinen was his student), but was very active in the public life and education.
> 
> I think the wave of finnish musicians is a fruit of this policy, which started in the 50's.


Agreed, it's the music education system and the years of effort and money that has been invested in it. I certainly hope it will survive in the future, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone heard Sallinen's "Chamber Music" series, Nos. 1 - 8? Any opinions?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sallinen is probably my favorite of the "Finnish moderns" (note: I do not say "modernists"! ). I have and enjoy a number of recordings, especially the _Songs of Life and Death_ and the opera _Kullervo_, both featuring the great Finnish baritone Jorma Hynninen.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> At the cost of only one Rio medal


In the winter they don't do any better, 5 pieces.


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

Sina said:


> If you're looking for more "extreme" Finnish composers, beside Saariaho, make sure you've checked out Magnus Lindberg.


Oh, I know! Lindberg can be very cacophonous. Love that stuff. Have you tried Turnage?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I listened to Symphony 8 today. It is worth another listen.


----------



## Sina (Aug 3, 2012)

Herrenvolk said:


> Have you tried Turnage?


The English composer Mark-Anthony? A few of his works which I loved but hadn't time to listen to him more. What about him?


----------

